# Window tint needed



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a co-worker that just bought a new truck and he wants to get his windows done.

Anyone on here do that or can recomend anyone good?

Thanks Mike


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You can do a search on here for Evans tint I think. He did fisheye48 (Jason) truck and it looks good. And he comes to you. If you cant find it in a search shoot fisheye a pm for his number.


----------



## DKfromAK (Nov 8, 2008)

R&J customs in Ft. walton Beach are top notch. Beal and Hollywood.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Tint Spectrum off fairfield just west of mobile hwy. Brad and his guys are top notch.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Splittine (4/21/2009)*You can do a search on here for Evans tint I think. He did fisheye48 (Jason) truck and it looks good. And he comes to you. If you cant find it in a search shoot fisheye a pm for his number.


I think your talking about Evon's? Tints and alarms? I know I put his name up here Awhile back... Drives a Bluish Dodge Ram Pickup and will come to you, He's done about 8 cars for me and the family in the past..

850-497-0303


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

Second vote for Tint Spectrum on Fairfield. They have done several cars and trucks for me. Very pleased with their work.


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

call sun coast window tint he is a mobile tint shop will come to you or u can go to him rick moore 850-712-4049 been tinting for 20 yrs or so in pensacola so give him a call and tell him i sent ya T.J.


----------

